# real bad gas and small thin stools



## mr.no life (Jul 6, 2007)

All of a sudden in the past couple of months, I started passing real bad sulfur gas (rotten eggs). I haven't changed my diet so I don't know what is causing it. I also developed small thin stools that are hard to pass, I have to push. Does anybody know what is going on with me???


----------

